# Anchors away!!! Lets talk Anchors...which ones...usage...when to use them and when not to...all that...



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

So...I'll be doing a Grand trip soon and I've seen talk of anchors as a tool to keep your Dory off the shore and safe. Either way its gonna be a bit on the cold side so I don't know if I'll sleep on the boat that much...but would like to at least some of the nights. Curious what anchors people use and how they set it up. At least in this context I'm talking about using them as a tool for holding your boat at camp rather then in a drift boat "lets fish out of this eddy" kind of situation.

I've seen talk of using them on the Whitewater Dories page on Facebook but no details. Figure its a topic worth discussing.

As of now, I'm kind of thinking about just using a couple of drag bags with some rocks in them so I don't have to carry the weight around...but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Marty Schlein (Jun 9, 2015)

Commercially we use 4 LB. claw anchors with a stout line off of the Gunwales if you use rocks in bags they will lock into sandy bottoms and get really hard to pull up as the water levels change and the bottom gets stirred.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Marty Schlein said:


> Commercially we use 4 LB. claw anchors with a stout line off of the Gunwales if you use rocks in bags they will lock into sandy bottoms and get really hard to pull up as the water levels change and the bottom gets stirred.


That makes sense... I've always been surprised how quick stuff gets covered in sand underwater.

You like the claw style...









Rather then "River Style"...









The blurb that goes with both of those pictures says that the claw one works well for soft bottoms but is kind of know for getting stuck in boulders and rocks. River style less prone to getting stuck but might not hold as well once its set.


----------



## Marty Schlein (Jun 9, 2015)

The first image is the ticket


----------



## Featherfreak (Mar 5, 2020)

Not sure if this helps.....but per some folks on other threads here I made one of these for my boat. It’s not a dory but this thing works pretty well and fairly inexpensive. 
Bought a few plate weights from our local craigslist deal threaded them on an eye bolt capped with some washers on each end.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I use 2 of these in a V configuration, very light, hold well and easy to dislodge, on my last trip I only needed them three times, but was very glad I had them along


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Amazon.com: Shoreline Marine #7 Slip Ring Anchor Kit: Sports & Outdoors is the link


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

I'd defer to those with more experience on the main anchor but might add a couple of observations. First of all even though you are talking about eddys, it should be pointed out that anchoring in fast water can be dangerous. I've seen rafts literally pulled stern under by a stuck anchor. Also very difficult to get back up to get it unstuck. If you anchor in moving water have a knife handy. Both my dory and drift boat seem less prone to this because of the low drag but use an anchor in moving water with caution and know the limits (test it). On the tail anchor to get your boat off the rocks at camp, you dont need a lot of hold. I just use a weight. Found that the plastic covered barbell shaped free weights at Walmart work just fine


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

OK....I ordered a couple of claw anchors....seem to be the right mix of the right weight and size to usefulness. Next question is how long are you anchor lines? I don't wanna go crazy long but also don't want to be left with too little.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I have 50 feet of rope on each, is just enough to make a secure "Y" tie out from a beach, and I carry 100' of bow line so if need be, like at Tuckup and below Dubendorf for example, it lets me get far enough from shore so when the water drops, I'm not beached or sitting on rocks. As well, all 3 ropes are dynamic lines, stretchy. I figured that static lines would jerk more on the anchors, possibly dislodging them. Never had one come loose yet, but when I do that I always use my "cuddle board" and sleep on the boat, just in case.


----------

